# I'm a new guy



## BFPele18 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to introduce myself. I am a young theatre professional. I have been Stage Managing for 5 years and Production Managing for 1 year. I am based out of Pittsburgh but have done work in NY, CT, OH, and NJ. 

Currently I am in residence at Pittsburgh Irish and Classical Theatre. 

Besides management I have dabbled in all design elements and still do a few Scenic Designs when I get a chance. 

Well i guess thats all for now.

Phill Madore


----------



## Van (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! I'll let the others interrogate you further. I'll just be the Non-judgemental Welcome Wagon !


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth. It's a great place to waste a lot of your time, have some fun and occasionally learn a few tricks. Van's grumpy right now because he's got a lot of work to do. We usually ask people to tell us more about themselves... but you already did that nicely. Get to know the search button. There's a LOT of good information out there that's already been posted. We would love your help in working on articles for the Wiki we've been working on developing too (located up at the top under NuWiki). So if you see a topic you think is missing post away! 

Watch out for the Australians around here they love the metric system and can't decide if they are an Island, continent, or subcontinent. Plus those dingos are rabid! 

How do you feel about Pirates vs. Ninjas?


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 31, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Watch out for the Australians around here they love the metric system and can't decide if they are an Island, continent, or subcontinent. Plus those dingos are rabid!



i swear i spend most of my time in the new members area now, just policing what you have said about us aussies 

and if you want some really dingo related news i have one thing to say to you

"Dingo stole my baby"


----------



## soundlight (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Ask, answer, and watch out for the minor wars that occur between the nations of Controlbooth here...haha!


----------



## Logos (Oct 31, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> "Dingo stole my baby"



Now Now Hughesie.


----------



## Van (Oct 31, 2007)

soundlight said:


> Welcome aboard! Ask, answer, and watch out for the minor wars that occur between the nations of Controlbooth here...haha!


 
We don't call it "War" anymore, we call it "Spreading Democracy"

You obviously are reading your daily American Talking points, We'll see about getting someone to come around and make sure you start......


----------



## norwintd (Oct 31, 2007)

welcome BFPele18


nice to see someone else from the Burgh on here. I know some people that have worked at Pittsburgh Irish and Classical Theatre in the past ,however I'm not sure if any are currently doing shows down there.

This place comes in handy, especially when you should be working but would rather sit in your comfy chair and waste time.

again welcome and enjoy


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 31, 2007)

Logos said:


> Now Now Hughesie.


 

what?
what did i do?


----------



## Logos (Oct 31, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> what?
> what did i do?
> also, i would like to add this, from a recent popular television show that was aired in australia, and will at some point make it over the seas, or whatever logos belives is was inbetween us (a bridge)
> Metric Rulz Homies



I'm sorry but that comment is incoherent. WTF are you talking about?

And the correct quote is I believe "A dingo ate my baby." (Cue truly awful australian accent from Meryl Streep).

What do you call a pram at Ayers Rock?

Meals on Wheels for Dingo's.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 31, 2007)

where did you get that quote from 

and LOL


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 1, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Watch out for the Australians around here they love the metric system and can't decide if they are an Island, continent, or subcontinent. Plus those dingos are rabid!



Thanks to the Aussies for making my point above more clear.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 1, 2007)

grrr

gaff that is a new low for you


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 1, 2007)

I told you Hughesie... It's on! 

For those of you who aren't reading my private messages. I have been the target of repeated "Metric Rules" P.M. terrorist attacks from this Australian punk kid. So while I have declared, "Mission Accomplished" in the Metric wars, the Hughesie insurgency has developed into a bit of a situation (I wouldn't call it a quagmire).


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 1, 2007)

question is, do you have an exit stratergy and how many troops are you going to send to iraq, i mean me


----------



## Logos (Nov 1, 2007)

Logos said:


> What do you call a pram at Ayers Rock?
> Meals on Wheels for Dingo's.



This was one of a series of truly awful jokes that were around at the time. I just have a memory that won't give up.

They've reopened the Harold Holt investigation, they are looking for a dingo with a snorkel.

If you don't know who Harold Holt was Google him.


----------

